# Puppy or Dog wanted Essex area



## Louisey (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey,Now have a pretty 12 week old puppy Rotty x staff so obedient and well natured will be taking her to training class's such as agility .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Louisey said:


> Hi I'm looking to give a home to either a puppy or young dog, any breed considered though I would prefer a female (as they wont try spraying up things.). I Live In a 1 bedroom flat with a garden in Highwood, Chelmsford Essex and can travel nearby areas such as London,Hertfordshire,Cambridge,Ipswich areas.
> 
> I can Give plenty of walks, exercise and love plus have big rooms so lots of space & iv grown up with dogs and other animals .
> Hope there is a dog for me out there!
> ...


Have you thought of looking at danaher animal home essex. A pup or oung dog from there would be assessed, vet checked, microchipped, flea and worm treated, spayed or neutered if old enough, if not they usually five a neutering voucher. More importantly your donation fee would help other dogs that need help coming through the home. Danaher is not that far from braintree so shouldnt be that far away for you either.

Home


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't know dogs sprayed?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

males can/will scent mark:yikes: good luck i'm sure you'll find something to suit you very soon.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

kaz25 said:


> I didn't know dogs sprayed?


they can my boy doesnt do it here but when ii tried to rehome him he sprayed their whole house!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

You could try Mistly Place Park, they always have lots of dogs that need rehoming, ,i know someone who homed a dog from there and its a great dog,


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

tjk said:


> they can my boy doesnt do it here but when ii tried to rehome him he sprayed their whole house!


 Is that just til they get neutered or do they do it after that too?? I honestly never knew they did that. I know they scent mark but didn't realise they spray!

We always had 2 dogs growing up and they used to scent mark in the house.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogs cant spray. Its anatomically impossible.

Male dogs can lift their legs and scent/territory mark; more common in entire males and is a training/behavioural problem.


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

You cannot just ask for any breed and any breeder. You need to decide on a dog which suites your lifestyle, research it thoroughly, look for a breeder (I strongly recommend Kennel Club), check if the breeder is a good breeder, take a look at the dog your buying and usually the puppy will turn to look very similar to it's mother so check to see if the mothers size is suited for you and check the mothers behaviour because the puppy will turn to behave very similarly to it's mother.

Then if everything is in order buy the puppy and enjoy!


----------



## Louisey (Oct 21, 2011)

I wasn't looking for know it all's thanks!, I will obviously consider what breed I am Giving a HOME to.


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Take a look at South East Dog Rescue, they foster out lots of dogs in the Essex area so may have some near you.

Both my dogs are from them and they are a fab rescue that offer loads of support.

Welcome to South East Dog Rescue!!!! - South East Dog Rescue


----------



## Louisey (Oct 21, 2011)

Now have a pretty 12 week old puppy Rotty x staff so obedient and well natured  will be taking her to training class's such as agility .


----------



## Cav1 (Dec 18, 2010)

good luck with your new addition, can we see some piccies


----------



## brassmonkeys (Jun 23, 2012)

hi my friend has two 1 year old staffs that he needs to rehome asap as he has now gone into shelted accomidation where he can not take them, they are very friendly with adults children and other animals just need a loving home.


----------

